# Glasgow based triathlon clubs?



## smooth (17 Feb 2009)

hello there, started commuting to work in November as a way of extra conditioning for basketball - think it has changed my life, absolutely gutted when i can't take the bike now!

Thinking about trying a triathlon - anyone know of any glasgow based clubs?


----------



## andy_wrx (17 Feb 2009)

Try the BTA website
http://www.britishtriathlon.org/clubs/index.php


----------



## QuickDraw (17 Feb 2009)

As far as I know there's only one tri club in the Glasgow area:

http://www.glasgowtriathlonclub.co.uk/

I never joined but have entered a few of their races - no complaints. Well organised and good atmosphere. Their training is based around Glasgow High at Anniesland and the Allander Sports Centre in Bearsden.


----------



## smooth (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the advice i'll check out the Glasgow Club soon


----------

